# Inherited a Diawa tournament SS 1600!



## juggernot (Jun 18, 2016)

Barely used and in like new condition, incredibly smooth drag.......gonna try it out this week surf fishing. I loaded it w 30# braid and will try it out on several rods from 7 to 10'.


----------



## juggernot (Sep 17, 2016)

The reel performed great, on a 7' mh Falcon rod It cast a 5/8 spoon 70+ yrds w 30lb braid, caught a 4 lb Spanish in the surf and many underslot flounder, some blues and lizard fish on the boat @ the inlet. It also worked well tossing 2-3 oz bottom rigs. The drag is outstanding on this reel.


----------

